
Manage Gatekeeper from the Command Line in Mountain Lion - xorbyte
http://krypted.com/mac-os-x/manage-gatekeeper-from-the-command-line-in-mountain-lion/
======
xorbyte
For those interested in per-application tweaks for Gatekeeper, rather than
changing the setting system-wide. I prefer to know which apps are or are not
signed, so I keep the 'signed' setting on, and use this as necessary.

